# Enki iPad cover out of business?



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered an Enki cover for the back of my iPad2. I like it but does have some sharp edges. I received a notice from Enki saying they are replacing them with a better design several weeks ago. Never received it so decided to email them. I have sent 2 emails and no response. I went to their Facebook site and it looks like they may have gone out of business. Several mailed letters to them and they came back. Some tried to return theirs and they also came back. I would not order anything from them.


----------

